# Just getting started



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Now that we have had our goats for a little over a year, I felt like it was time to learn something new.

So, we decided to make soap. I have been gathering different fragrances, and all of the supplies needed. Finally, we made the Walmart recipe as recommended and are now addicted to soaping!  We had so much fun and are so excited!

Now I have decided to make soap for Christmas gifts for our very large family, along with other things we have produced around our farm. But I need some help. Time is short for me to get all of the soap done and cured in time for Christmas, much less be able to experiment with recipes to find one that is perfect for us. (That'll have to be next year!) I don't know the different qualities that each different oil would lend to my soap, for example. What works and what doesn't, what proportions are good, etc.

Anyway, I am hoping that I could get a basic goat's milk recipe that produces a nice bar that a beginner like me would be proud to give and others happy to receive and use. Please know I am not asking for your secret recipes here. I know you have worked long and hard to get where you are. Can you point me to a good book or website, maybe? Do you have a recipe you can share? Any other advice or pointers?

You all are the pros. The only folks I would trust to point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance for the help. I know I'm in good hands.


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

blackberry, i have to do the exact same thing. i have all the supplies and molds. just need to set aside time to do it. this is the web page i am going to use to help. http://www.soapcalc.net/default.asp
good luck. i am sure your family will love whatever you make. i love handmade gifts more than any other kind. well jewelry or a nice pair of Justins are nice too

we have twelve kids and that is going to be in their stockings this year.

what i would like to get some advice on is packaging. last time i made soap (turned out so so) i had no idea how to package it cute or where to get the materials. i am thinking this year i will just get tiny brown bags and cute them up for the packaging. but eventually i want packaging that you can see the soap. i like the idea of the little bags with the drawstring at the top and adding some ribbon and maybe even hot gluing some pretty tiny flowers to the packaging. i figure if the soap ain't all that great, their mind will be tricked into thinking it is fabulous because of the packaging. lol


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Michele, why not stick with the WM recipe? It makes a great bar of soap! You have plenty of time to make batches for Christmas.

Brenda, do a search here on the soap forum for "packaging" or "wrapper". It's been discussed many times. Also, check out other soapers' websites. Check etsy. That should give you plenty of ideas.


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

We are planning to package in brown paper bags like you say or kraft boxes. Maybe pillow boxes. I like some of these, but am still thinking about it. They seem a little expensive.

http://treehuggerbox.com/bath-and-body-packaging.html


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to the world of soaping! It is fun isn't it and addicting! Staying with the Walmart recipe is what I would do if you are in crunch time to get it made since you have already had success with it. Then create other recipes when you have the time to be creative. I use soap calc to design mine and also thesage. For packaging try searching in the search area on the forum. I use see through bags with a twist tie and tag. It is what works for me but may not work for you. Everyone does it diffrent according to their market and clients. Happy Soaping!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

It's fun to go to Pineterest to get soap packaging ideas too.


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

you know, i haven't even gone to Pineterest yet, but i see all the cool things ppl share on FB. The only problem I had one time is - I went surfing for packaging ideas and seen some really cool stuff. Then when i went to search for a place to buy the packaging, i could never find it. it was frustrating.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Also, look at the Etsy site. You will get so many soap and packaging ideas there! I change my packaging around a lot, always looking for something better, nicer, easier, cheaper, etc. If you look at some of the THOUSANDS of pictures of soap on Etsy, most do list ingredients. For family soaps and gifts, using lard is fine. In fact, it is fine no matter what and makes great soaps, but for selling, it will stall out your sales as most people who want holistic products do not want them to contain animal fats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Just use the walmart recipe, and if you are using a fragrance that you know does not seize... just take 2 or 3 oz of milk or water, less to make your soap and after its made.. put in a area with a dehumidifer on it or fan and it cures faster this way
Florals are known seizers... Most eo's behave very well... and handstir your fragrance into the soap after reaching trace so that you don't get soap on a stick in the pot.. But stir well..


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, Barbara!

I really appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Packaging.. I think some of the cutest is recycled feed bags.. (brown paper) cut to make a simple band around the soap with ends sticking out.. sticker for scent and twine wrapped around it and small sprig of herbs or flower glued on... Rustic and pretty..


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

Barbara, that does sound pretty. And i have plenty of brown feed bags.


----------

